# Ma va?



## la italianilla

Hola a todo el mundo 
¿Me ayudáis a traducir esta expresión coloquial italiana "*MA VA?*" ?

Os doy unos ejemplos de como los italianos la utilizamos aquí. 
Digamos que se podría traducir con "¿VERDAD?" o "¿DE VERDAD?" también. Algunas veces tiene una entonación como de busca del asentimiento del interlocutor y de sorpresa:
Ejemplo: 
A: "Compré un billette y yo me fui a Roma solo para verla"
B:" _Ma va?_" (con entonación de sorpresa pero también como si buscase una confirma, porque la cosa que A acaba de decirle parece imposible o muy rara)

Pero "_MA VA?_", en otros casos, puede tener una matiz irónica también.
Per ejemplo:
Mina:"Caro, ti guardo ed è come se fosse la prima volta!" -> "Cariño, te miro y me parece que es como si te mirase por la primera vez!" 
Celentano:"_Ma va??_" -> con entonación irónica y un poco de broma.

Si los otros italianos quieren poner otros ejemplos, a mí no me sale nada más.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rayines

En Argentina podríamos decir: _¡¿No me digas?!_, o también: _¡¿Qué me contás?! _


----------



## Schenker

"En serio" se usa mucho para el primer caso. Y para el sentido más irónico del segundo ejemplo, aunque igual es muy usado el "en serio", quedaría muy bien el "no me digas".

pd: el "¿verdad?" igual se usa.


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie ragazzi, molti utili i vostri i vostri post  Ciao!!!


----------



## reys

Una pregunta: tendría entonces el mismo uso y sentido que "_Ma dai!_"

Saludos!


----------



## llenyador

Creo que el "ma dai!" se utiliza más como el "¡venga, hombre!


----------



## reys

llenyador said:


> Creo que el "ma dai!" se utiliza más como el "¡venga, hombre!



Hola, Llenyador! Según tengo entendido, para expresar eso, se utiliza simplemente el "_Dai!_", pero con el "Ma dai!" ya indica un "No te lo puedo creer!".

Esperemos la opinión de algún "madrelingua", qué opinas?

Saludos!


----------



## la italianilla

Creo que tenéis razón los dos. Depende del contexto.

Ejemplo: 
_A: Mi son comprata la macchina nuova! = ¡Me compré un nuevo coche!
B: Ma dai! _aquí io pondría "_"¿En serio?_" con entonación de sorpresa

Otro ejemplo

A: Son uscito con una modella! = ¡Salí con una modelo!
B: Ma dai!!! -> Venga! -> con entonación como para decir:"No digas tonerias" algo así.
Ciao!


----------



## reys

Ah! Muchas gracias, Italianilla! Entonces, como en muchos de los casos, todo depende de la entonación y contexto, no? Para retomar el hilo, en ambos ejemplos se podría responder con: "Ma va!" o "Ma dai!"?

Y el "Dai" sólo? Puede significar algo más?

Molte grazie!


----------



## la italianilla

reys said:


> ...(CUT)...
> 
> Y el "Dai" sólo? Puede significar algo más?
> 
> Molte grazie!



Ahora solo me salen estos dos ejemplos del "DAI" utilizado solo, o sea sin el "MA".

_Smettila! Daiiii! -> ¡Basta ya! _

o por ejemplo también:

A: _Li ho visti baciarsi..._ -> _Los ví besandose..._
B: _Daiiii!_ -> con entonación de sorpresa (en este caso un poco como cuando hay 2 personas que hablan de cosas personales de otras personas...que pero no están en el momento en que se habla de ellas ) y también con un poco de curiosidad como "cuéntame más".
Espero haya sido clara....a lo mejor a los otros nativos podrían salir otros ejemplos más interesantes


----------



## reys

la italianilla said:


> Ahora solo me salen estos dos ejemplos del "DAI" utilizado solo, o sea sin el "MA".
> 
> _Smettila! Daiiii! -> ¡Basta ya! _
> 
> o por ejemplo también:
> 
> A: _Li ho visti baciarsi..._ -> _Los ví besandose..._
> B: _Daiiii!_ -> con entonación de sorpresa (en este caso un poco como cuando hay 2 personas que hablan de cosas personales de otras personas...que pero no están en el momento en que se habla de ellas ) y también con un poco de curiosidad como "cuéntame más".
> Espero haya sido clara....a lo mejor a los otros nativos podrían salir otros ejemplos más interesantes



"_...con un poco de curiosidad como "cuéntame más_". Oooh! Qué interesante recurso!

Y sí, ahora que lo mencionas, ya había visto el otro uso (Smettila! dai!")

Creo que me queda claro tu punto, pero como dices, esperemos otras opiniones. Agradezco muchísimo tu respuesta!

Saluti!


----------



## xeneize

Sí, acá en los ejemplos que pusieron, reys, se podría bien sustituir el "ma dai" con "ma va", que acá se usa muchísimo más.
De hecho, el "dai" o "ma dai" no lo uso casi nunca, también porque en los demás casos siempre se sustituye acá con una palabra que es todo un símbolo del habla de Cerdeña (en italiano y en sardo): ajò (pronunc.a-i larga-ò) 
Chau


----------



## Sario511

De veras?, a poco?, no te creo!, en serio!?.


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias a todos!


----------



## sawelita

*Y*o la traduciría  como "venga ya"!!
*S*aludos*.*
saw


----------



## la italianilla

Una ayuda de una Madrid faltaba, gracias Sawelita


----------



## reys

Conclusión:

_Ma va! = ¡Venga, hombre! / ¡Venga, ya!
Ma dai! = ¡No te lo/la puedo creer!_

¿Entendí bien?

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## la italianilla

reys said:


> Conclusión:
> 
> _Ma va! = ¡Venga, hombre! / ¡Venga, ya!
> Ma dai! = ¡No te lo/la puedo creer!_
> 
> ¿Entendí bien?
> 
> Saludos cordiales!



Sí, siempre dependiendo del contexto, más o menos podemos resumirlo de esta manera  
Ciaoo!


----------



## Cristina.

Può anche essere Ma va là! oppure Va là!:
Va' là! / Ma va'! / Ma va' là! = ¡Anda (ya)! / !(Pero) venga (ya)!.

(Ma) va là che ti conosco bene! =¡Anda que no te conozco bien!
Va là! Smettila! = ¡Venga ya! ¡Basta!
Ma va là! A me lo dici? = ¡Pero venga ya! ¿me lo dices a mí?


----------



## reys

la italianilla said:


> Sí, siempre dependiendo del contexto, más o menos podemos resumirlo de esta manera
> Ciaoo!



Claro! Como en muchos de los casos, dependerá del contexto, como bien dices, pero ahora me queda mucho más claro.

Muchas gracias!


----------

